# ROLL CALL! RELAXED/TEXLAXED TYPE 4, past BSL please post!



## sylver2 (Jun 16, 2009)

I would love to see the ladies who are past brastrap with type 4a to 4b chemically relaxed hair.  How many of us are here?

**ladies with specifically type 4a-4b please...without any type 3ish sections** straight up type 4a-4b!


----------



## sylver2 (Jun 16, 2009)

yikes i had a feeling it wasn't many..hopefully im wrong.  Traycee, happilyme, mochamadness is all i can think of right now.


----------



## GodsGrace (Jun 16, 2009)

Darnit, well I qualify except for the past BSL part Sylver, I had to cut it a few months ago unfortunately. 

P.S. Your hair looks amazing (longtime stalker here)


----------



## Itllbeokbaby (Jun 16, 2009)

sorry i voted; please disregard my vote - i'm just brastrap - i'm not past brastrap.


----------



## sylver2 (Jun 16, 2009)

Mini mimi said:


> sorry i voted; please disregard my vote - i'm just brastrap - i'm not past brastrap.



thts fine..bra strap or longer


----------



## BeautifulESQ (Jun 16, 2009)

I am here 

I think I have a few different textures in my head 4a/b (especially in the crown and back) with a tab bit of 3c.  So I will claim the 4's since that's the majority of my texture.  I am mid back length hoping to get to WL this year.  I am relaxed with some texlax areas, I plan to continue to texlax.

Sylver2 - you and Traycee are definitely hair inspirations of mine


----------



## Sweet Charm (Jun 16, 2009)

Im sure im MBL by now I am transitioning to texlaxed


----------



## Itllbeokbaby (Jun 16, 2009)

sylver2 said:


> thts fine..bra strap or longer


 

great, thanks!


----------



## *Frisky* (Jun 16, 2009)

I used to be past BSL up until a few weeks ago after I cut my hair  I am just at BSL now...there has to be more people though...I have been seeing siggys of alot of people lately with past BSL..Dlewis is one for sure.


----------



## sylver2 (Jun 16, 2009)

*Frisky* said:


> I used to be past BSL up until a few weeks ago after I cut my hair  I am just at BSL now...there has to be more people though...I have been seeing siggys of alot of people lately with past BSL..*Dlewis is one for sure*.



she's type 3 i think, i was looking for more type 4a-b ladies.

and yes i've been seeing a lot of long haired siggys too  hopefully thy will post in here.


----------



## msa (Jun 16, 2009)

What about TexturedTresses? PixelLady/*Michelle*? 

I can't really think of anymore, I don't pay that much attention.


----------



## sylver2 (Jun 16, 2009)

*Frisky* said:


> I used to be past BSL up until a few weeks ago after I cut my hair  I am just at BSL now...there has to be more people though...I have been seeing siggys of alot of people lately with past BSL..Dlewis is one for sure.



wait is that u marie170? u cut your hair?!!!!!!


----------



## *Frisky* (Jun 16, 2009)

sylver2 said:


> she's type 3 i think, i was looking for more type 4a-b ladies.
> 
> and yes i've been seeing a lot of long haired siggys too hopefully thy will post in here.


 

oh you are right!! I zeroed in on the past BSL part


----------



## *Frisky* (Jun 16, 2009)

sylver2 said:


> wait is that u marie170? u cut your hair?!!!!!!


 

hahahaha..yea it's me...I keep forgetting people probably don't know who the heck I am

ETA: Yea I cut my hair :-(..It may be a little past BSL..I needed to finally get rid of my thin ends. I am glad I did though.


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm just staking my claim in this thread b/c I will be posting officially up in this piece in about a year!


----------



## CurlyMoo (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## blue_flower (Jun 16, 2009)

I wish more Type 4s with BSL hair or longer would post!


----------



## tiffers (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm finally back at BSL/B after cutting about 4 inches a few months ago. I'm barely there, but I'm claimin it! 

Sylver, your hair is so beautiful! I love your new avi


----------



## MissMusic (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm somewhere in between MBL and Waist Length at the moment and I am definitely a type 4.  Are there really so few on this board.


----------



## jerseygurl (Jun 16, 2009)

Give us till the end of the year!!


----------



## babyleaf (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm 4a/b, relaxed  and bsl. I need to update my pics....ok, i will take some new pics soon. My one year with lhcf is tomorrow and you guys are the reason why i have any hair left on my head!!. I was a mess before, but now I think I have really got hair care under control. I would love to have mbl hair so I am pushing on!!!


----------



## hairdrama:{ (Jun 16, 2009)

Hi silver , love your update!

I was grazing MBL this weekend but went back to BSL after a much needed trim .

Here's the before and after:


----------



## msa (Jun 16, 2009)

hairdrama:{ said:


> Hi silver , love your update!
> 
> I was grazing MBL this weekend but went back to BSL after a much needed trim .
> 
> Here's the before and after:




1. Your hair is beautiful.

2. I love love love when people take before and after pics of their trim.


----------



## sylver2 (Jun 16, 2009)

MCrzyGr said:


> I'm somewhere in between MBL and Waist Length at the moment and I am definitely a type 4. * Are there really so few on this board.*



 i know..it can't be that few.  and why?
i remeber some that don't post anymore and some transitioned back to natural


----------



## curlcomplexity (Jun 16, 2009)

Hello!!! 

4a/b relaxed.  MBL and patiently waiting for WSL 

Sorry.....no new pics as of yet.


----------



## caribgirl (Jun 16, 2009)

Kgard7777 is . Where is she?

Right now I am just at BSL but I won't have proof until next month for my 2 year anniversary so I will be back .


----------



## MAMATO (Jun 16, 2009)

4a MBL texlaxed checking in ... I am about 2 inches from WL, will probably be there by the end of 2009

ETA: Great thread... thanks Sylver2


----------



## XenaX (Jun 16, 2009)

I THINK I am a lil past BSL. I havent worn my hair strait in a while.


----------



## kgard7777 (Jun 16, 2009)

I was bsl/ mbl until April of this year. I had a trimming set back  
I am 3c/4a ( I think ?)


----------



## Mrs.Green (Jun 16, 2009)

Do I count  I'm 3c/4a BSL.


----------



## sylver2 (Jun 16, 2009)

^im sorry ladies.. i really wanted to see if there were any with no type 3 anything.  just straight 4's


----------



## kami11213 (Jun 16, 2009)

The last time I relaxed in Feb I made full BSL... I'm relaxing this wknd and I think I made MBL so I voted MBL... , I'll post pics then...

ETA: I love your new avi Sylver


----------



## sylver2 (Jun 16, 2009)

caribgirl said:


> Kgard7777 is . Where is she?
> 
> Right now I am just at BSL but I won't have proof until next month for my 2 year anniversary so I will be back .



wow your progress is awesome!!!!!!!!! tht ponytail comparison..wow!!


----------



## Mystic (Jun 16, 2009)

Loving this thread!  Didn't realize there were so few 4s out there..., shocking.


----------



## peppers01 (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm 4a mid-BSL (if that's a length). I reached mid-back in April, but had to trim up to BSL  because of thinning due to overprocessing the back.


----------



## hairdrama:{ (Jun 16, 2009)

MAMATO said:


> 4a MBL texlaxed checking in ... I am about 2 inches from WL, will probably be there by the end of 2009
> 
> ETA: Great thread... thanks Sylver2


 
Your hair is beautiful!


----------



## Mrs.Green (Jun 16, 2009)

sylver2 said:


> ^im sorry ladies.. i really wanted to see if there were any with no type 3 anything. just straight 4's


 
Oh ok **slowly packing up my toys* *

Beautiful heads of hair in this thread  I hope there are more relaxed 4 ladies out there. Truly an inspiration.


----------



## prospurr4 (Jun 16, 2009)

Hi there!

I am 4b, texlaxed, MBL and about 2 inches from WL.  Pics are in my avatar and siggy.


----------



## MAMATO (Jun 16, 2009)

hairdrama:{ said:


> Your hair is beautiful!


 

Thanks Sweetie, yours is gorgeous too


----------



## wheezy807 (Jun 16, 2009)

Relaxed, 4a BSL checking in.


----------



## Supergirl (Jun 16, 2009)

Hellur 

past BSL  here


----------



## caribgirl (Jun 16, 2009)

sylver2 said:


> wow your progress is awesome!!!!!!!!! tht ponytail comparison..wow!!



Thanks sweetie!! Trying to walk in yours and the rest of these beautiful-haired women's footsteps .


----------



## pri (Jun 17, 2009)

This is such an encouraging thread! Thanks for starting! Gives me hope! Keep it coming


----------



## Tarae (Jun 17, 2009)

Haven't worn my hair straight in a while but I'm MBL.  4b/a.


----------



## sylver2 (Jun 17, 2009)

Supergirl said:


> Hellur
> 
> past BSL  here



Hey SG, I didn't know you were type 4a-b as well. I love your hair.


----------



## ANUBIS (Jun 17, 2009)

I have 4a/b past BSL but i also have not straightend for a looooong time....beatiful hair sylver!!! ima cut it and glue it to my hair sandra rose style lol (fusion weave)


----------



## kami11213 (Jun 17, 2009)

hairdrama:{ said:


> Hi silver , love your update!
> 
> I was grazing MBL this weekend but went back to BSL after a much needed trim .
> 
> Here's the before and after:



Gorgeous hair!


----------



## audacity. (Jun 17, 2009)

sylver2 said:


> yikes i had a feeling it wasn't many..hopefully im wrong. Traycee, happilyme, mochamadness is all i can think of right now.


 
adding to the list: goldensugar23, tenjoy, wadadligyal, myronnie, ballerina bun (though i think she's transitioning), Tee, MariposaSexyGirl, dlewis, lavendar, prospurr ETA: <-- not sure if all of them are type 4 though (don't pay too much attention to hair types...) 

i'm BSL at last length check in march.


----------



## sylver2 (Jun 17, 2009)

LongHairDon'tCare said:


> adding to the list: goldensugar23, tenjoy, wadadligyal, myronnie, ballerina bun (though i think she's transitioning), Tee, MariposaSexyGirl, dlewis, lavendar, prospurr ETA: <-- not sure if all of them are type 4 though (don't pay too much attention to hair types...)
> 
> i'm BSL at last length check in march.



Thanks.  i think hair type plays a big role in growth & retaining length.  Its rare that i have seen chemically relaxed hair that is a type 4 only.. past bra strap. no 3's. 
just straight type 4ish.  wanted to find these ladies and see their regimens and pics and show others it can be done on our type hair even though it's chemically relaxed and not natural.


----------



## audacity. (Jun 17, 2009)

sylver2 said:


> Thanks. i think hair type plays a big role in growth & retaining length. Its rare that i have seen chemically relaxed hair that is a type 4 only.. past bra strap. no 3's.
> just straight type 4ish. wanted to find these ladies and see their regimens and pics and show others it can be done on our type hair even though it's chemically relaxed and not natural.


 
true'dat.  i know for sure that tenjoy, wadadligyal, prospurr, myronnie and lavendar are type 4 and relaxed past BSL.  *ETA:* and so is KiniKakes


----------



## caribgirl (Jun 17, 2009)

LongHairDon'tCare said:


> adding to the list: goldensugar23, tenjoy, wadadligyal, myronnie, ballerina bun (though i think she's transitioning), Tee, MariposaSexyGirl, dlewis, lavendar, prospurr ETA: <-- not sure if all of them are type 4 though (don't pay too much attention to hair types...)
> 
> i'm BSL at last length check in march.



Long, you entered my mind when I first read this thread but I thought you were a natural head. You already know that I love your tresses!

Ashley is 4 a/b relaxed and approaching WL. Not sure of her screen name on here though.


----------



## *Happily Me* (Jun 17, 2009)

Hi 

I'm in between MBL and HL 

I'm aiming for full funkalicious HL


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Jun 17, 2009)

Waves hand!


----------



## Junonia (Jun 17, 2009)

Encouraging thread. I need it right now.


----------



## DarkandLovely (Jun 17, 2009)

Junonia said:


> Encouraging thread. I need it right now.


 
I second that...I hope to be amongst the ranks one day in the near future


----------



## cupcakes (Jun 17, 2009)

im 3c/4a texlaxed and waist length


----------



## hairdrama:{ (Jun 17, 2009)

kami11213 said:


> Gorgeous hair!


 
So is your !


----------



## joib (Jun 17, 2009)

MB very close to wl. I might be wl now. I plan on taking measurements  in July. 4a and texlaxed.


----------



## MissNadia (Jun 17, 2009)

4a/4b texlaxed checking in here. I recently made BSL this year. I'm hoping to make it to MBL by the end of this year/early next year.


----------



## nucienuce1 (Jun 17, 2009)

This is why I joined this site because of the sisterly love! This thread is great! Makes me mad that I cut my hair from BSL to chin over a man lol!! Beautiful work ladies!


----------



## Iansan (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm 4a layered texlaxed so I guess midback/waist length longest layer I have apl layers in the front and they get get longer as they graduate(whatever the avie looks like to you) when straightened...


----------



## hillytmj (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm a 4A, relaxed, full BSL and hoping to get to midback someday soon. My hair is a bit longer than my siggie, but I won't really know until I relax in a few weeks.


----------



## sylver2 (Jun 18, 2009)

**ladies with specifically type 4a-4b please...without any type 3ish sections** straight up type 4a-4b!


----------



## Anew (Jun 18, 2009)

Nice thread! Seems to be so few type 4s with BSL or longer hair compared to other hair types..


----------



## Anew (Jun 18, 2009)

Uh, relaxed that is, lol


----------



## sylver2 (Jun 18, 2009)

Anew said:


> Nice thread! Seems to be so few type 4s with BSL or longer hair compared to other hair types..



yeh i can't believe it.  what is our problem..length retention?  there were a few othr ladies such as sweetcashew etc but they are not on the board anymore.  lauren/southernbella before she relaxed.


----------



## tiffers (Jun 18, 2009)

I thought there would be more of us


----------



## tiffers (Jun 18, 2009)

sylver2 said:


> yeh i can't believe it.  what is our problem..length retention?  there were a few othr ladies such as sweetcashew etc but they are not on the board anymore.  lauren/southernbella before she relaxed.


Maybe it's harder for coarser hair to retain, IDK


----------



## MAMATO (Jun 18, 2009)

tiffers said:


> Maybe it's harder for coarser hair to retain, IDK


 
Or to grow  Honestly I know  quite a few ladies who have not signed in yet, so it is probably too early to come up with a conlusion


----------



## exoticmommie (Jun 18, 2009)

Thanks for the inspiration ladies. 

As for the reason there aren't that many. I believe that it is *also* because women with our hair type have the hardest time believing we can attain such lengths. I can preach to the choir because I was apart of that group.

So it is great to have threads like this because it shows we can.


----------



## Missigirl (Jun 18, 2009)

There may be more I have no idea what type I am.  I planning a touch up for mid July so hopefully I will be BSL.


----------



## Nice Lady (Jun 19, 2009)

Have you guys considered Tracyee. I think she is 4ish. I am not sure.


----------



## silverlotus (Jun 19, 2009)

4a WSL checking in...


----------



## janeemat (Jun 19, 2009)

tiffers said:


> I thought there would be more of us


 
I thought the same.  There must be a type 5 which would be me, because my hair does NOT look like some of these people claiming 4 that I thought were 3's.  Maybe when I get past BSL it will change.


----------



## Tootuff (Jun 19, 2009)

I think I am a 4a. Never been to good with hair types but from what others have been typed as I think 4a best describes me.


----------



## Anew (Jun 19, 2009)

silverlotus said:


> 4a WSL checking in...


 Your siggy pic is like hair porn, lol


----------



## cherryhair123 (Jun 19, 2009)

Another observation is that I'm not seeing a lot of thick hair among the 4a/b pass bsl. Is it common  to have really thick hair and exceed bsl?


----------



## Anew (Jun 19, 2009)

sylver2 said:


> yeh i can't believe it. _what is our problem_..length retention? there were a few othr ladies such as sweetcashew etc but they are not on the board anymore. lauren/southernbella before she relaxed.


 lol..

I kept cutting my hair... I was a .5 inch away from APL in 2007 then cut it in a bob with layers. Then grew the layers out and cut it again, lol... I was getting bored. I think this time I'll leave it alone and just let it grow..


----------



## prettykinks (Jun 19, 2009)

I will be joining this thread when my baby  is born. I an currently MBL. Hopefully my ends aren't too bad that I have to get alot cut off. Thanks for the inspiration ladies!!!!


----------



## metro_qt (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm 4ab, and i'm midback.
I texturize about once a year...
i'm just waiting for waistlength...

These pics were from last summer, after my texturizer...


----------



## MahoganyJazz (Jun 19, 2009)

Hola!!! I'm BSL... 4a/b =]

I have absolutely no edges though !!!! Please pray for em ya'll!


----------



## Toy (Jun 19, 2009)

4b Relaxed checking in..


----------



## DaPPeR (Jun 19, 2009)

This thread gives me hope


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jun 19, 2009)

jerseygurl said:


> Give us till the end of the year!!


 
ITA....


----------



## prospurr4 (Jun 20, 2009)

Great thread....Bumping!


----------



## Gemini350z (Jun 20, 2009)

Gotta love this thread, I am categorizing it in my inspiration folder.


What have you ladies done to retain so much length?  That seems to be my main problem.


----------



## prospurr4 (Jun 20, 2009)

Gemini350z said:


> What have you ladies done to retain so much length?  That seems to be my main problem.



Low manipulation, stretching relaxers, no direct heat, trimming only as needed, moisturizing and protecting the ends have been very helpful for me to retain length.  Healthy lifestyle (nutritious diet, regular exercise, adequate sleep, avoid stress) has been important for healthy, optimal growth.


----------



## XenaX (Jun 20, 2009)

Gemini350z said:


> Gotta love this thread, I am categorizing it in my inspiration folder.
> 
> 
> What have you ladies done to retain so much length?  That seems to be my main problem.


Very limited direct heat. This allows the need for trims 2x a year.


----------



## kami11213 (Jun 20, 2009)

So I relaxed this wknd and my progress is in my siggy... I'm slowly creeping towards WL... but I'm definitely claiming MBL!


----------



## MonaLisa (Jun 20, 2009)

Toy said:


> 4b Relaxed checking in..


 

_*There she is!!!!*_


----------



## MonaLisa (Jun 20, 2009)

cherryhair123 said:


> Another observation is that I'm not seeing a lot of thick hair among the 4a/b pass bsl. Is it common to have really thick hair and exceed bsl?


 

_*Hmm.. my eyes are seeing the opposite...*_

_*I think it's more common to have thick hair and reach bsl than the opposite...*_

_*we fine haired chicks are out here struggling..the fine hairs that do make it are inspirational..*_

_*d*mmit, if somebody don't back me up...I'ma start a thread..*_


----------



## janeemat (Jun 20, 2009)

kami11213 said:


> So I relaxed this wknd and my progress is in my siggy... I'm slowly creeping towards WL... but I'm definitely claiming MBL!


 
Very Pretty!  Makes me want to relax today.


----------



## jerseygurl (Jun 20, 2009)

kami11213 said:


> So I relaxed this wknd and my progress is in my siggy... I'm slowly creeping towards WL... but I'm definitely claiming MBL!



Whoa!!! I actually did a double take when I saw your siggy. You my dear are definitely MBL . And your hair is . And your ends are thick too wow!!!

Mona  I do agree with you. All I see are thick ends too


----------



## PGirl (Jun 21, 2009)

Anyone remember SparklingFlame.  I haven't seen her in a while.  I know she's a 4 and I think she's BsL and Relaxed.


----------



## Chevelure618 (Jun 21, 2009)

sylver2 said:


> yeh i can't believe it. *what is our problem*..length retention? there were a few othr ladies such as sweetcashew etc but they are not on the board anymore. lauren/southernbella before she relaxed.


 
I believe part of the problem is that it takes much more work to grow Type 4 hair to great lengths.  I think a lot of people give up at APL.  I am living proof that the barrier between APL and BSL is hard to break through.  My hair is 4a, 4b from ear to ear and the nape only  is 3bish...when I wear my hair up people think I have "good" hair due to thenape hairs that are maybe even Type 2c-3a, but look a little higher up and I am truly 4bz til you get to the top and front of my head which is almost exactly like Sylver2.  It's really hard to grow it down when the 4bz overlays the 2-3.  Just because the Type is looser, doesn't mean nape hair grows long, so I really depend on my 4b growing long.

I'm doing well, mostly fighting hairdressers over trims and by microdusting it myself I've lost some length....just not straight growth, but I've got my regimen down and I think I am pushing past my plateau.

Sylver2---any suggestions for pushing past the APL-BSL plateau?


----------



## Supergirl (Jun 21, 2009)

kami11213 said:


> So I relaxed this wknd and my progress is in my siggy... I'm slowly creeping towards WL... but I'm definitely claiming MBL!



and it's HEALTHY MBL too  Your ends look great, keep up the good work my darling.


----------



## jahzyira (Jun 21, 2009)

4a/b Jackedlaxed here. Just made it to mbl back in april.... Currently wigging it for the summer in an attempt to reach waistlength.


----------



## kami11213 (Jun 21, 2009)

PGirl said:


> Anyone remember SparklingFlame. I haven't seen her in a while. I know she's a 4 and I think she's BsL and Relaxed.


 
Her hair is gorgeous


----------



## gissellr78 (Jun 21, 2009)

I am 4a relaxed..midback


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Hello, I don't post often but I'm a 4a/b relaxed MBL checking in. sorry I have'nt updated pics in a while, but I would have been WL by now if it were'nt for my frequent trims.


----------



## pri (Jun 21, 2009)

All of you are very inspirational! Keep the checking in coming please


----------



## KiniKakes (Jun 22, 2009)

hey sylver! i just voted. 4a mbl


----------



## Traycee (Jun 22, 2009)

sylver2 said:


> Thanks. *i think hair type plays a big role in growth & retaining length*. Its rare that i have seen chemically relaxed hair that is a type 4 only.. past bra strap. no 3's.
> just straight type 4ish. wanted to find these ladies and see their regimens and pics and show others it can be done on our type hair even though it's chemically relaxed and not natural.


 
Hey Sylver2...Checkin in for you...I don't think our hair grows in slower...But retainment is the real problem...The tighter the coil the harder to keep moisture and avoid breakage....Once you figure out how to retain length its smooth sailing in your journey..

I would love to see the numbers change one day


----------



## Traycee (Jun 22, 2009)

Oh I forgot Im 4a/b mostly 4b...But I have been looking at the new hair charts and some of them say I'm 4z


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Jun 22, 2009)

I voted. 4a BSL (longest layer). I hope to be in the MBL/WSL ranks soon.


----------



## Melissa-jane (Jun 22, 2009)

hairdrama:{ said:


> Hi silver , love your update!
> 
> I was grazing MBL this weekend but went back to BSL after a much needed trim .
> 
> Here's the before and after:




so inspiring, love your hair beautiful


----------



## leona2025 (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm 4a and b. I'm on my way to WL and then TBL. I got about 3 or 4 or 5 inches to WL. I am in need of a good trim though.


----------



## Melissa-jane (Jun 22, 2009)

sylver2 said:


> Thanks.  i think hair type plays a big role in growth & retaining length.  Its rare that i have seen chemically relaxed hair that is a type 4 only.. past bra strap. no 3's.
> just straight type 4ish.  wanted to find these ladies and see their regimens and pics and show others it can be done on our type hair even though it's chemically relaxed and not natural.




This thread is really inspiring to me....a while a go i read that if you want long hair you will never get there with chemically altered hair. I really love straight hair but i want length and i have been debating weather to transition and use heat so that i can retain length. Now i know that it is possible with chemicals for real. I don't think 4 type is hard to handle with the correct care, i have had hard to handle hair and easy hair and it has always been down to my technique first and my texture second. BUT its wonderful that you are acknowledging that being a 3 type can put you at an advantage when it comes to growth and retention, its important to accept this so that we can handle our delicate hair type properly.

Thank you for this thread, now i have a few others to stalk but I'm still on you sylver


----------



## Melissa-jane (Jun 22, 2009)

exoticmommie said:


> Thanks for the inspiration ladies.
> 
> As for the reason there aren't that many. I believe that it is *also* because women with our hair type have the hardest time believing we can attain such lengths. I can preach to the choir because I was apart of that group.
> 
> So it is great to have threads like this because it shows we can.



Yes even tho my hair has been longer than it is at the moment, I have a hard time believing its growing sometimes. I am only an inch or two from apl and I have been apl before but the thought of bsl just baffles me. I'm going to prove myself wrong my the end of the year.


----------



## Melissa-jane (Jun 22, 2009)

Ummm do really have to limit heat to grow relaxed hair? My hair loves a weekly flat iron, please say I don't have to give it up...I use heat protectent.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jun 22, 2009)

Ladies, how long did it take for you to get to BSL? I am going to postpone my transition until I can get there.


----------



## Melissa-jane (Jun 23, 2009)

I agree, i shall be relaxing after a long stretch now...I think.


----------



## MAMATO (Jun 23, 2009)

hairopia said:


> Ummm do really have to limit heat to grow relaxed hair? My hair loves a weekly flat iron, please say I don't have to give it up...I use heat protectent.


 

Honestly although I still blowdry my hair (with a paddle brush not the comb attachment)  I dont really flat iron it anymore It is very rare that I find a single split end but when I flat iron, it is always split end city


----------



## Anew (Jun 23, 2009)

nevermind, lol..


----------



## kami11213 (Jun 23, 2009)

DDTexlaxed said:


> Ladies, how long did it take for you to get to BSL? I am going to postpone my transition until I can get there.



It took me almost a year to go from sl to bsl but it only took 5 months to go from bsl to mbl erplexed


----------



## janeemat (Jun 23, 2009)

kami11213 said:


> It took me almost a year to go from sl to bsl but it only took 5 months to go from bsl to mbl erplexed


 
Now you know you are an exception.  I've been trying to get to bsl forever.  I'm really discusted now after reading your post...from sl to mbl in a year and 5 months


----------



## Anew (Jun 23, 2009)

Man I wish I had it like that, lol... I don't know if I'm APL yet but if I am I can say it took me a year to get from the length of my siggy pic to APL... I'll see in July


----------



## Melissa-jane (Jun 23, 2009)

MAMATO said:


> Honestly although I still blowdry my hair (with a paddle brush not the comb attachment)  I dont really flat iron it anymore It is very rare that I find a single split end but when I flat iron, it is always split end city



This is my experience too, good bye ghd hello rollersets


----------



## prospurr4 (Jun 23, 2009)

hairopia said:


> Ummm do really have to limit heat to grow relaxed hair? My hair loves a weekly flat iron, please say I don't have to give it up...I use heat protectent.


 
For me, texlaxed hair and direct heat do not mix...at all.  Hair is already "weakened" by the relaxer, so to add heat on top of that will just hinder my retention.  

With that said, everyone's hair is different...if your hair is still healthy and you're retaining growth with regular heat use, then you may be okay.


----------



## kitamay (Jun 25, 2009)

I think our problem is definitely retention related. My hair has always seemed to grow at a reasonable rate, but I have NEVER had hair past my collarbone. I used to always have considerable new growth every 4 weeks, but my hair never got any longer. Right now, I am finally shoulder length and hope to be at apl very soon. I will post pics as soon as I find the cord that goes from the camera to the computer, lol.


----------



## *Frisky* (Jun 25, 2009)

kami11213 said:


> It took me almost a year to go from sl to bsl but it only took 5 months to go from bsl to mbl erplexed


 

This is the same for me and I think I trimmed somewhere between bsl and midback.


----------



## glamazon386 (Jun 25, 2009)

*Frisky* said:


> I used to be past BSL up until a few weeks ago after I cut my hair  I am just at BSL now...there has to be more people though...I have been seeing siggys of alot of people lately with past BSL..Dlewis is one for sure.



You cut your hair?  And sylver's right, Dlewis is in the 3s.


----------



## *Frisky* (Jun 25, 2009)

glamazon386 said:


> You cut your hair?  And sylver's right, Dlewis is in the 3s.


 

hahaha..girl yes..this stuff will grow back. I cut it a month ago and it already has grown some. It might be back to where it was when I relax at the end of next month. I still have a very very very very very small twinkle of hope that I will make it to WL by the end of 2009


----------



## Melissa-jane (Jun 25, 2009)

bumpity bump


----------



## kami11213 (Jun 30, 2009)




----------



## myronnie (Jul 11, 2009)

I used to be MBL, now I am BSL (I cut it).
I'm relaxed 4a


----------



## beans4reezy (Jul 11, 2009)

My sister needs to see a thread like this. She was told that because she is a 4b, she will never have hair beyond her shoulders


----------



## ~Hair~Fetish~ (Jul 12, 2009)

So how did you ladies overcome the plateau that seems to occur between APL and BSL??  Seems like I've been APL for forever and a day, even though I know my hair is longer/healthier/thicker since I got serious back in December.


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Jul 12, 2009)

beans4reezy said:


> My sister needs to see a thread like this. She was told that because she is a 4b, she will never have hair beyond her shoulders


 
It's a shame how discouraging some people can be. I'm 4b all the way and i'm BSL...most people thinks it's a weave. It's been that way most of my life, i guess since i don't have the supposed "good" hair it shouldn't be this long ! I'm going for WL and this thread is very encouraging...you should get your sister to check it out and show her it can be done


----------



## *Michelle* (Jul 12, 2009)

4A herelll

WHOOT! I'm close to joining this club again!!


----------



## sharifeh (Jul 12, 2009)

inspiring thread, I'm a type 4 too! the only one in my immediate family


----------



## tsturnbu (Jul 12, 2009)

relaxed 4a/b mbl or wl (still not sure) checking in.


----------



## Kiki82 (Jul 12, 2009)

im relaxed 4b and bra-strap....not really full bra strap...but still.... here are some pics from my relaxer in may 09


----------



## Kellum (Jul 13, 2009)

This thread is inspiring. I should make it BSL by the end of the year. I'll be back...


----------



## Liege4421 (Jul 13, 2009)

Kellum said:


> This thread is inspiring. I should make it BSL by the end of the year. I'll be back...


 
What she said!!!!


----------



## beana (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks for posting! Great encouraging thread... 

I'm 4a, have been close to BSL several times, but always end up loosing patience with my ends (my hair grows in layers and i can never wait for the other layers to catch up). Also i've been known to obsessively trim. I'm more concerned with thickness over length, in fact im obsessed with thick blunt ends.

I had consistent BSL length natural hair as a child and unfortunately i dont think my hair can grow to its full potential with a relaxer. I'm going to make the effort to grow my hair out one last time (maybe, lol) with a relaxer before i BC. 

I'm going to step up my DCing, continue excersing and taking my vitamins, contiune my 10-12 week relaxer schedule, increase my scalp/oil massages and introduce BKT to my regimen. Hopefully i'll be able to return to this thread in 6-10 months and vote!


----------



## moonglowdiva (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## sunnieb (Aug 6, 2009)

Subscribing.....

This is a wonderful thread!  If I keep up my current growth rate, I should be able to vote on this by December or January.


----------



## janeemat (Aug 12, 2009)

Bumping this.  I can't wait until I fit in this group!


----------



## Duff (Aug 12, 2009)

great thread!!!


----------



## aquajoyice (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm currently texlaxed 17 weeks post today. The pics posted were taken last year in March, but I just got my hair straightened at the salon.


----------



## MrsHdrLe (Aug 13, 2009)

I hope to be able to post in here by my 1st anniversary in Feb. 2010.  Please kee 'em comong gals.  Very insiprational


----------



## Hersheygurl (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey ladies!

Curently texlaxed sitting at MBL with some APL front layers. Plan to try to be WSL by Christmas. Will get pics added since I got a new camera. 4A ( with maybe some 3ish sides and nape). This board got me there and I love all the wonderful women who share their wisdom. Slyver2, you are such an inspiration! We CAN grow some hair!


----------



## dream13 (Sep 20, 2009)

BSL Relaxed 4a/b here .


----------



## theprototype (Sep 21, 2009)

BSL (?) here. Currently 14 weeks post-relaxer. Desperately trying to attain MBL!


----------



## Raine054 (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm MBL and relaxed. I think the main reason why I have been able to retain my length is constant protective styling. I hope to get to waist length soon.


----------



## mw138 (Sep 21, 2009)

4a relaxed BSL here! 

I've retained my growth by drastically reducing the heat I place on my hair and by wearing it in protective styling at least 5 out of 7 days a week.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Sep 21, 2009)

dream13 said:


> BSL Relaxed 4a/b here .





Beautiful hair!!


----------



## taj (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm 4a-Relaxed-BSL!


----------



## Ms_Twana (Nov 13, 2009)

Bump...I'm approaching my goal. I'll see for certain in a little over a month. I need some inspiration.


----------



## taj (Nov 21, 2009)

This thread is a dose of inspiration!!!


----------



## Zawaj (Nov 21, 2009)

Love this thread!!


----------



## taz007 (Nov 21, 2009)

Subscribing ..............


----------



## Supergirl (Nov 21, 2009)

can't believe I haven't posted here! SG's checkin' in


----------



## Firstborn2 (Nov 22, 2009)

Supergirl said:


> can't believe I haven't posted here! SG's checkin' in


 
SG, yes you have, you just forgot


----------



## DaRKNLuVLy (Nov 23, 2009)

verr inspirational thread! keep them coming ladies!


----------



## asummertyme (Nov 23, 2009)

Cant wait to join this thread! I wanna up our population!LOL


----------



## asummertyme (Nov 23, 2009)

beans4reezy said:


> My sister needs to see a thread like this. She was told that because she is a 4b, she will never have hair beyond her shoulders


 I was told that too as a kid...provin em wrong!!


----------



## asummertyme (Nov 23, 2009)

~Hair~Fetish~ said:


> *So how did you ladies overcome the plateau that seems to occur between APL and BSL??* Seems like I've been APL for forever and a day, even though I know my hair is longer/healthier/thicker since I got serious back in December.


  aint that the truth!! and the taller u are the worse it is!


----------



## taz007 (Dec 2, 2009)

Bumping for inspiration


----------



## ceebee3 (Dec 2, 2009)

asummertyme said:


> Cant wait to join this thread! I wanna up our population!LOL


 
Yep, me too!

This is a great thread!


----------



## Kellum (Dec 2, 2009)

I hope to be joining this club when I do my touch up soon  (fingers crossed)


----------



## lane (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm hoping to be on this roll call by the end of the month.


----------



## Khaiya (Dec 3, 2009)

I'll be back midway next year! LOL!


----------



## beans4reezy (Dec 3, 2009)

Come on 2010. I am trying to update this thread by the end of 2010.


----------



## amber815 (Dec 3, 2009)

checkin in...


----------



## Lucie (Dec 3, 2009)

I was MBL in the summer, I cut it. Now, my hair is about an inch and a half longer than the siggy. I don't know what length is that. I am a 4a/b.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Dec 3, 2009)

:Flahsssssics:


----------



## kami11213 (Dec 3, 2009)

lane said:


> I'm hoping to be on this roll call by the end of the month.


 
Very pretty hair lane


----------



## lane (Dec 3, 2009)

kami11213 said:


> Very pretty hair lane



Thank you. I've been watching you quiet as kept here and on YT and I love your hair! I swear I'm going to learn to to a braidout because  of you and chinablk (YT). I'm hoping to be where you're at by June of next year...


----------



## Kellum (Dec 20, 2009)

I didn't make BSL this year . I had t get a much needed trim. I will be joining you all soon. Hopefully I will be able to make it by my 1 yr anniversary in April.


----------



## *Michelle* (Dec 20, 2009)

Kellum said:


> I didn't make BSL this year . I had t get a much needed trim. I will be joining you all soon. Hopefully I will be able to make it by my 1 yr anniversary in April.



I am sure we will b seeing u soon! i am about an inch past the bottom of my bsl...woot! about 3 inches from my waist...i think i can officially say MBL!!! pix coming soon...


----------



## MrsSmitty77 (Dec 22, 2009)

I am a 4a/b and I just wanted to say that there are some beautiful heads of hair in this thread.  I love it..!!!


----------



## Ms_Twana (Dec 22, 2009)

Give me another six months .......I hope!!!


----------



## Firstborn2 (Dec 23, 2009)

Twana your hair is beautiful...


----------



## Ms_Twana (Dec 23, 2009)

Wait a minute, according to this chart, MBL is below your breasts and BSL would be where your nipple is. I AM BSL THEN because my hair lines up with my nipples!!!! Sorry to be so graphic. lol. Apparently my bra sits low!! erplexed

Yay, I'm excited.    I'm not PAST BSL like the title asks for. But I'm ready to officially CHECK IN on this thread rather than ADMIRE!!!

Thanks Kellum for pointing that out for me!!!


----------



## Kellum (Dec 23, 2009)

You're welcome Ms.Twana  Congrats on your milestone.


----------



## taz007 (Dec 31, 2009)

Just wanted to bump this up for New Year's inspiration


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jan 6, 2010)

SmilingElephant is in the hizzhouse!! lol!!


----------



## Junebug D (Feb 19, 2010)

Another inspirational bump! We're not all doomed!


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Feb 19, 2010)

i voted! but i voted wL lol beucase i was WL up until 26 hours ago

hope thats ok,


----------



## KrystalClear (Feb 21, 2010)

i love this thread. 
def gunna have to subscribe and hopefully be posting in here before the end of the year!


----------



## asummertyme (Feb 23, 2010)

Im getting closer..I think with my next relaxer I will be there....hopefully...lol


----------



## KinkyGenius (May 3, 2010)

Giving this thread a little bump


----------



## beans4reezy (May 4, 2010)

Working my behind off to be able to post on here by the end of this year!


----------



## taz007 (May 4, 2010)

I hope to be a part of this group by the end of the year!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (May 4, 2010)

Transitioning (23 weeks post) and mbl!


----------



## jenaccess (May 5, 2010)

I LUV THIS THREAD!!!
I WILL BE BACK TO POST JAN. 2011


----------



## Vintageglam (May 31, 2010)

Bumping ......


----------



## Janet' (May 31, 2010)

Loving this thread...Subscribing!


----------



## Janet' (May 31, 2010)

Oops, I still love this thread, although I wouldn't be able to post even if I was past BSL- I'm natural...


----------



## ladylina (May 31, 2010)

I am type 4a straight up I made MBL when I just relaxed in May that is me in  my siggy, I need a brighter shirt cause u really cant see my hair pitted with my black shirt.


----------



## beans4reezy (Jun 16, 2010)

Bumping for any recent BSL'ers and plus


----------



## AshMoBev (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## twinkletoes17 (Jun 16, 2010)

I finally made MBL! On Friday! It only took me 22 years lol. I'm a relaxed head


----------



## pear (Jun 16, 2010)

twinkletoes17 said:


> I finally made MBL! On Friday! It only took me 22 years lol. I'm a relaxed head


 

You went from SL to MBL in 2 years...that's awesome!!!! 

Keep doing whatever you are doing!!!


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Jun 16, 2010)

twinkletoes17 said:


> I finally made MBL! On Friday! It only took me 22 years lol. I'm a relaxed head


 
*Congrats on reaching a new milestone! Now we just need some pics*


----------



## beans4reezy (Jun 16, 2010)

twinkletoes17 said:


> I finally made MBL! On Friday! It only took me 22 years lol. I'm a relaxed head


 
Congratulations!!!


----------



## Chrissmiss (Jun 16, 2010)

checking in... I'm about mid-back. but transitioning.


----------



## twinkletoes17 (Jun 16, 2010)

pear said:


> You went from SL to MBL in 2 years...that's awesome!!!!
> 
> Keep doing whatever you are doing!!!



Thank you! Protective styling. Not touching my hair has been key 



dachsies_rule! said:


> *Congrats on reaching a new milestone! Now we just need some pics*



Thanks! And oops, I didn't realise this was a pic thread lol. Here ya go:


----------



## Gigi-07 (Jun 17, 2010)

I am a bona fide 4b.

and I _HAD_ been MBL 1 year ago before setback that put me back at NL again. But I'll be back past BSL in 1.5 years time. Hopefully, I'll check back in then.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jun 17, 2010)

Ms_Twana said:


> Wait a minute, according to this chart, MBL is below your breasts and BSL would be where your nipple is. I AM BSL THEN because my hair lines up with my nipples!!!! Sorry to be so graphic. lol. Apparently my bra sits low!! erplexed
> 
> Yay, I'm excited.    I'm not PAST BSL like the title asks for. But I'm ready to officially CHECK IN on this thread rather than ADMIRE!!!
> 
> Thanks Kellum for pointing that out for me!!!


 
Quick update. I'm now closing in on MBL. The longest section of my hair now reaches MBL. The rest of my hair should definitely catch up by the end of the year.


----------



## prospurr4 (Jun 17, 2010)

Ms_Twana said:


> Quick update. I'm now closing in on MBL. The longest section of my hair now reaches MBL. The rest of my hair should definitely catch up by the end of the year.


 
Congratulations on your progress!  About half of my ends are touching WL, while the rest is about 2" shorter.  This weekend, I was planning to cut those 2" off, just so my hair can be even.  But you've inspired me to postpone my trim until December, to see if the rest catches up.  

How are you wearing your hair during this "uneven" time?


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jun 17, 2010)

prospurr4 said:


> Congratulations on your progress! About half of my ends are touching WL, while the rest is about 2" shorter. This weekend, I was planning to cut those 2" off, just so my hair can be even. But you've inspired me to postpone my trim until December, to see if the rest catches up.
> 
> How are you wearing your hair during this "uneven" time?


 
Thanks Pros. Girl yes, hold off on that cut to see where the rest of your hair is. I love your hair; always have, always will. 

During the hotter months, I'm mainly just wearing a wng pulled up in a clip. I'll be swimming often this summer, so I'm keeping it simple. What about you? How are you wearing your hair?


----------



## prospurr4 (Jun 17, 2010)

Ms_Twana said:


> Thanks Pros. Girl yes, hold off on that cut to see where the rest of your hair is. I love your hair; always have, always will.
> 
> During the hotter months, I'm mainly just wearing a wng pulled up in a clip. I'll be swimming often this summer, so I'm keeping it simple. What about you? How are you wearing your hair?


 
Awww, thank you.  I love your hair too...especially your thickness.

Well, I co-wash weekly and currently wearing styles that hide my uneven ends, until December.  I bun daily until about 5 weeks post texlax.  After that, I'm doing spiral sets.  Right now, my hair is in a spiral-set updo.

I look forward to your next update.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jun 17, 2010)

prospurr4 said:


> Awww, thank you. I love your hair too...especially your thickness.
> 
> Well, I co-wash weekly and currently wearing styles that hide my uneven ends, until December. I bun daily until about 5 weeks post texlax. After that, I'm doing spiral sets. Right now, my hair is in a spiral-set updo.
> 
> I look forward to your next update.


 
How do you do your spiral sets, with flexirods?


----------



## prospurr4 (Jun 17, 2010)

Ms_Twana said:


> How do you do your spiral sets, with flexirods?


 
I do mine using 3/4" to 1" magnetic rollers, rolling vertically.


----------



## janeemat (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm type 4, but I just can't seem to get to or past BSL.  I have been stuck for the last year right where my hair is in my avatar.  I just gave up.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jun 19, 2010)

janeemat said:


> I'm type 4, but I just can't seem to get to or past BSL. I have been stuck for the last year right where my hair is in my avatar. I just gave up.


 
What's your regimen?


----------



## MrsIQ (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm crossing my fingers....hoping to be there by the end of summer!


----------



## *CherryPie* (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm a little past BSL. I can't wait to get to MBL.


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Jun 21, 2010)

I am MBL now....very close to WSL


----------



## Missigirl (Jun 21, 2010)

I did not know this thread was still open.  I guess I am official now.  I posted last year before I made it.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jun 22, 2010)

prettyfaceANB said:


> I am MBL now....very close to WSL


 
Your siggy is from October 2007 to April 2010???   That is AWESOME progress in 2.5 years.  Wow!!!



Missigirl said:


> I did not know this thread was still open. I guess I am official now.  I posted last year before I made it.


 
What's the date of your avi?


----------



## Pink Pearls (Jun 22, 2010)

Transitioning...mbl...3c/4a (guessing).


----------



## divachyk (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm relaxed and am a newbie. Someone posted a comment to me (in a different thread) that relaxed hair doesn't have a hair type. Is that so? I don't remember what my natural pattern is. My NG is wavy like a 3c/4a. I'm APL/BSB.


----------



## sylver2 (Jun 23, 2010)

Hey ladies, i made this thread because i wanted to see the length of specifically type 4 ladies who relaxed. Type 4 without any type 3 sections at all. 4a-4b.


----------



## janeemat (Jul 9, 2010)

Ms_Twana said:


> What's your regimen?


 
Wash Wed and Sat.  Sometimes Wed is a co-wash.  I rollerset 99% of the time.  Hair is down on Sunday and often on Mondays.  Then I bun until Wed wash rollersetting again.  I usually put the rollerset up Thurs and Friday.  I moisturize my ends morning and night.  I also deep cond with heat on Wed and Sat.  What's a girl to do?


----------



## Janet' (Jul 9, 2010)

I still love this thread!!!


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jul 22, 2010)

Just thought I'd bump this for those that may be in this category now. I think I've got about another half inch before I'll officially claim MBL. 



janeemat said:


> Wash Wed and Sat. Sometimes Wed is a co-wash. I rollerset 99% of the time. Hair is down on Sunday and often on Mondays. Then I bun until Wed wash rollersetting again. I usually put the rollerset up Thurs and Friday. I moisturize my ends morning and night. I also deep cond with heat on Wed and Sat. What's a girl to do?


 
Sorry. I'm just now seeing this. Tell me about the healthy of your hair. How does it feel? Do you have split ends? Do you have breakage? If you look at my siggy pic, there's not much progress in the last two pics; and that's in a 7 month time frame. I think it's due to breakage and split ends.


----------



## Starronda (Aug 8, 2010)

MrsIQ said:


> I'm crossing my fingers....hoping to be there by the end of summer!


 
Me too


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 14, 2010)

Bumping for more replies!


----------



## exoticmommie (Aug 15, 2010)

*sighs* kicks rock.

I hope to hit APL soon, and then I will be on the mission to BSL.


----------



## blackbarbietea (Oct 8, 2010)

Not to make waves, but what's the point of this? just curious.


----------



## blackbarbietea (Oct 8, 2010)

ok. i just found out when i was natural I was mostly 3b but i have some 4a. eh.i hope that's right. im somewhere in there.


----------



## Janet' (Nov 5, 2010)




----------



## Carisa (Nov 7, 2010)

ajoyfuljoy said:


> I'm just staking my claim in this thread b/c I will be posting officially up in this piece in about a year!


 
lol me too


----------



## NJoy (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm 4a/b relaxed/texlaxed mbl.


----------



## casey3035 (Nov 8, 2010)

blackbarbietea said:


> Not to make waves, but what's the point of this? just curious.


 
I think the point is just to try and figure out if it's harder for us 4b's to grow/retain length after a certain point.


----------



## casey3035 (Nov 8, 2010)

NJoy said:


> I'm 4a/b relaxed/texlaxed mbl.


 
Yeah girl you made it- I am really happy for you!


----------



## Janet' (Nov 18, 2010)




----------



## sylver2 (Nov 19, 2010)

blackbarbietea said:


> Not to make waves, but what's the point of this? just curious.


not sure if u read the thread or not..but i pulled a few quotes frm it to answer u. below



sylver2 said:


> I would love to see the ladies who are past brastrap with type 4a to 4b chemically relaxed hair.  How many of us are here?
> 
> **ladies with specifically type 4a-4b please...without any type 3ish sections** straight up type 4a-4b!





sylver2 said:


> Thanks.  i think hair type plays a big role in growth & retaining length.  Its rare that i have seen chemically relaxed hair that is a type 4 only.. past bra strap. no 3's.
> just straight type 4ish.  wanted to find these ladies and see their regimens and pics and show others it can be done on our type hair even though it's chemically relaxed and not natural.





Traycee said:


> Hey Sylver2...Checkin in for you...I don't think our hair grows in slower...But retainment is the real problem...The tighter the coil the harder to keep moisture and avoid breakage....Once you figure out how to retain length its smooth sailing in your journey..
> 
> I would love to see the numbers change one day


----------



## Truth (Nov 19, 2010)

NJoy said:


> I'm 4a/b relaxed/texlaxed mbl.



I Love this thread..even tho well.. yea.... NJOY YOU HAVE SOME SERIOUS GROWTH....YOUR HAIR IS BEAUTIFUL!!!!!


----------



## casey3035 (Nov 19, 2010)

casey3035 said:


> Yeah girl you made it- I am really happy for you!


You really deserve it-you worked hard and now-I'm about to step my game up!LOL


Ok BTW I am BSL-relaxed, but not quite MBL-so count me in SYLVER!


----------



## niqu92 (Nov 19, 2010)

Well..im mostly 4a..i'd say about 70% and the rest is 3c
but then again im not that great with hair typing,so heres a pic of me when i was natural 2yrs ago w/a wash&go...





..plz dont pay attention to my brastrap @ the time i was a junior and didnt know how to dress properly lol...

 i was like 1inch past BSL when stretched.ugh i hated shrinkage
 thats one thing i dont miss about being natural

but now im currently relaxed @ MBL,almost WL
ive been thinking about transitioning but i honestly dont think i have enough patience to do so.and i would never BC because ive never had short hair in my life and it wouldnt feel right if i did. So as of now im just sticking with being relaxed


----------



## HoneyA (Nov 19, 2010)

4a recently texlaxed MBL.


----------



## Lavendar (Nov 19, 2010)

4a, with 4b from front to crown.  Finally know my hair types after attempting to transition for 8.5 months this year.  Grew from ear/neck to 1 inch from WL in early part of my journey.  Relaxed again and cut to APL in mid-July....now BSL and on the grow again.  WL or bust!


----------



## SimpleKomplexity (Nov 19, 2010)

In a few months I'll be able to post up in here hopefully *crosses fingers*. Lovely pics everyone!


----------



## Janet' (Dec 11, 2010)

Any new ladies want to add their name to the list?


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Dec 17, 2010)

I've posted in this thread when I was BSL & MBL. 

I am now past WSL. Still relaxed. No plans of transitioning.

I am believe I am 4a but my curl pattern is different in different sections of my hair so I'll just leave it as 4a.


----------



## sunnieb (Feb 8, 2011)

Bump, bump, bump

Sent from my Comet using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## KitaRose (Feb 13, 2011)

4b Relaxed  BSL here...


----------



## sunnieb (Feb 24, 2011)

Anymore of ya'll gorgeous type 4 BSL+ relaxed ladies out there??

Come out, come out, wherever you are....


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Feb 24, 2011)

Relaxed MBL


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 27, 2011)

Great thread...giving another bump!


----------



## beans4reezy (Apr 27, 2011)

blackbarbietea said:


> Not to make waves, but what's the point of this? just curious.


 
I was just reading a book that stated that it is close to impossible for chemically relaxed hair to grow to longer lengths.  This thread and the posts refute that assertion.

This thread is so encouraging, because as a 4b- I see the possibility is there if I work hard enough for it.  Once again, a big thank you to Sylver2 for creating this thread and showing us that it's not impossible- it CAN be done


----------



## sylver2 (Apr 28, 2011)

beans4reezy said:


> I was just reading a book that stated that it is close to impossible for chemically relaxed hair to grow to longer lengths.  This thread and the posts refute that assertion.
> 
> This thread is so encouraging, because as a 4b- I see the possibility is there if I work hard enough for it.  Once again, a big thank you to Sylver2 for creating this thread and showing us that it's not impossible- it CAN be done



Thanks girl.  I needed to find us lol.
it seemed like out in regular world not hair forum world..we are the majority and unfortunately thats who has the most chewed up, dry etc etc etc blah blah hair. us chemically relaxed 4As & Bs. No type 3 sections at all!! and even on the hair boards..for awhile it was hard finding us who did have long hair.  the ones who did were always 3C-4A.
but .IT IS POSSIBLE FOR US 4As-Bs!!
but yea it damn sure takes hard work, time & patience . a few setbacks getting there..but at least we know we can get there.


----------



## grow (Apr 28, 2011)

thanks for this thread, sylver2!

i'm a 4 something and never thought my hair could get past EL.

yet since joning this board and totally changing my routine, i actually realized i was passing the BSL line in February.

i checked the MBL box because that's where i hope to be when i perm next month.

then looking at your pics and those of the ladies here, i can dream on to realizing WL and beyond!

hhj ladies!


----------



## prospurr4 (Apr 28, 2011)

Great thread! I am 4B, texlaxed, MBL, and I thank God for my progress, so far. However, it has been a challenge for me to reach WL. Seems like I've been about 1 to 2 inches away *for about a year*! 

This year, I've changed some things up, and as a result, it appears I am retaining my length better. I am paying closer attention to my diet, adding more cardio to my workouts, and eliminating trims for the rest of the year. 

I have the thickness that I want, so come-oonnnnn WL!


----------



## H4irHappy (May 4, 2011)

*Subscribing*


----------



## lboogie2679 (Jun 9, 2011)

bump...............


----------



## lowridin76 (Jun 9, 2011)

I'll be joining the ranks soon, hopefully! I am just barely bsl right now. 

Sent from my HERO200 using HERO200


----------



## NewHairWOWeave (Jun 22, 2011)

SUBSCRIBING .. FOR INSPIRATION IM ONLY SL BUT I WANT MY HAIR TO BE MBL SOMEDAY


----------



## DarkandLovely (Jun 22, 2011)

DarkandLovely said:


> I second that...I hope to be amongst the ranks one day in the near future


 
I'm so glad this thread has resurfaced. I remember making the above post in 6/09 I think I was around CBL at the time and I'm thrilled to report that I made MBL at the end of 5/11!!! I never imagined I would actually be able to post in this thread b/c my hair has actually never been longer than full CBL 

Stretch length check--I'm texlaxed so still a bit of shrinkage


----------



## belleza (Jul 6, 2011)

I'll be down to BSL in about two inches.  I may start transitioning after that.


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 12, 2011)

Finally grazing BSL now.  I betta be able to check in on this thread by December dangit!

Sent from my Comet


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (Jul 12, 2011)

thanks for bumping Sunnie....after my relaxer tomorrow I PRAY I can slap that BSL box!


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 25, 2011)

EbonyCPrincess did you make it???

Sent from my Comet


----------



## bebezazueta (Jul 27, 2011)

BSL!  Yea!  4A relaxed checking in. On my way to WL by Dec 2011 (3 more inches!).


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 16, 2011)

Anybody else?  I still can't vote in this thread!


----------



## SilverSurfer (Sep 10, 2011)

This is a great thread!


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 19, 2011)

Rockette said:


> This is a great thread!



Yes it is!

Sent from my Comet


----------



## sunnieb (Oct 5, 2011)

Relaxed on Friday, and it's official......

I'm BSL!!!!  :woohoo:

Let this post serve as my check in!

Sent from my Comet


----------



## Dee_33 (Oct 5, 2011)

^^^you have beautiful hair.  I can't wait till I can claim BSL.


----------



## beans4reezy (Oct 5, 2011)

sunnieb said:


> Relaxed on Friday, and it's official......
> 
> I'm BSL!!!! :woohoo:
> 
> ...


 
Congratulations SunnieB!!! I am still trying to post up in here...seems like it is taking forever!!


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 11, 2011)

beans4reezy - thanks girl!  I can't wait for you to get your relaxer!  Now that's going to be one heck of a reveal!



Sent from my Comet


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm 4 something or other but def not a 3 something or other. 

CHECKING IN! I should be MBL next month. My August siggy pic is an air dried pic so a little shrinkage. But my profile pic in my album is the same day when I was deep conditioning and I was def BSL in AUG. 

It would be nice to be W'Hip length though. 

I have to add the rest of my pics in the album to show my heat damaged ends in 2010, that's when I started my journey. I noticed my hair didn't do any real retention until the middle of 2011. Seems like until I healed those damaged ends, my hair wouldn't budge. Maybe that's just the way hair works??? 

I love this thread though!! I'm subscribing for my update next month.


----------



## vestaluv1 (Nov 11, 2011)

4something relaxed hair. I guess I'm past Waist length. 
Yet again I'm undecided... I'm either aiming for hip length or going to transition and cut gradually, but that story is for a separate post.


----------



## bebezazueta (Nov 11, 2011)

Yay! I can post here!  Relaxed 4A past BSL. I would be MBL/WL by now but my monthly dustings turned into monthly trims. I'm getting impatient in growing out my layers and working on a thin spot. 

Here's my hair @ 6 weeks post Rollerset with French bouffant rollers


----------



## closertomydreams (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm so excited. I'm hoping to claim mbl next month. 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using HTC Glacier


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Nov 11, 2011)

sweetnovember uhmmm girl you ARE MBL and just inches from WL it looks like. CONGRATS!

Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


----------



## lana (Nov 11, 2011)

You guys - I'm here! I just saw this thread! Thanks sylver2

But if you guys are 4a/b then I must be 4c.  Not kidding. 
All this time I was repping 4a/b but I think I was wrong! 

I hit BSL and I'm a little bit beyond it while straightened.  My original goal was APL! 
So now I'm just letting it grow and hoping for MBL - but it's not a requirement. I have my dream hair - right now.  AND I do it myself.  So proud of me and LHCF - we made it together!


----------



## sylver2 (Nov 11, 2011)

lana said:


> You guys - I'm here! I just saw this thread! Thanks sylver2
> 
> But if you guys are 4a/b then I must be 4c.  Not kidding.
> All this time I was repping 4a/b but I think I was wrong!
> ...



nah..this thread was created for all chemically relaxed/texturized women who don't have any other type hair except type 4.  Some have posted in here unaware ..but the majority is 4a-4b only.
no 3bc patches lol.  
good for you hitting BSL .  Its so hard for us to retain length especially being relaxed.  I honestly think we represent the majority out there, but we have to do the most work in taking care of it and retaining.


----------



## Napp (Nov 11, 2011)

I hope i will be able to join these ranks next year


----------



## closertomydreams (Nov 12, 2011)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> sweetnovember uhmmm girl you ARE MBL and just inches from WL it looks like. CONGRATS!
> 
> Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


Pre_medicalrulz
Thank you! You made my day!

Sent from my HTC Glacier using HTC Glacier


----------



## sunnieb (Feb 1, 2012)

Bump bump bump!


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (Feb 2, 2012)

patiently waiting to run back in here with my update!  Not length checking til June and I can almost guarantee that I will be BSL, possibly even grazing MBL but let me not get ahead of myself here!


----------



## LexaKing (Feb 20, 2012)

Im a Newbie, but I am BSL  Trying to reach MBL by the fall.


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 11, 2012)

great thread hope to be joining you long haired ladies soon


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2012)

Great thread! Hopefully, I'll be able to join you ladies in 2013!


----------



## coolsista-paris (Nov 10, 2013)

bumping!

interesting thread. i enjoyed reading


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 20, 2013)




----------



## koolkittychick (Dec 20, 2013)

Just made MBL this November, so I'm in!


----------



## Mahsiah (Dec 20, 2013)

Relaxed 4A/4B. Almost waist length getting hair cut back above MBL next week.


----------



## GettingKinky (Dec 20, 2013)

I'm BSL and texlaxed. I hope to be WL in a few years (I have a lot of trimming planned)


----------



## Saludable84 (Dec 20, 2013)

Hola Chicas

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------

